# Homemade Tools >  Lining clamps for violin making

## Christophe Mineau

And here is another batch of special clamps, it's for gluing the linings to the ribs.
There are simply made with wooden clothespins, so that you can easily make plenty of them.
They are shortened, and the spring is strengthened using a couple of rubber bracelets.
Doing so, you can have a really strong little clamp.
The strength is only limited by the fact that if I put too much rubber, the pin wings break before I can open the clamp  :Head Scratch: 



Even if you do not make a violin every day, these little clamps keep very useful for any kind of delicate gluing along an edge.

----------

Altair (Dec 21, 2014),

kbalch (Dec 19, 2014),

MetalDesigner (Dec 18, 2014),

Paul Jones (Dec 18, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

Great tip. Thanks!

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Christophe! I've added your Lining Clamps to our Workholding and Woodworking categories, as well as to your builder page: Christophe Mineau's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Lining Clamps  by Christophe Mineau 

tags:
clamp, luthiery

----------


## Hotz

Functional ...
 :Beer:

----------


## Altair

Nice tip. How about slipping the rubber bands after clamping the edges/linings?

----------

